# How do I react 'appropriately'?



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

A lot of you may remember my posts and how I need to work on my insecurities, jealousy, anxiety issues and how if I don't I will drive my husband away.

So how do I react appropriately to this and not do any kind of damage. We had a parents night at kids school. One woman there (an acquaintance) always dresses over the top (in a provocative way), I've known here for awhile, she is very nice but also wants to get noticed. Anyways, she is chatting it up with my husband when we were all talking in a group, then we were all talking and just the way she positions herself to him, like she is physically trying to close him off and just talk to him. The whole body language thing just irked me. My husband just stayed right where he was and continued to talk to her, polite as he normally can be. He normally is very shy and quiet to a fault, but since we know this woman and her husband (who wasn't there and who generally treats her badly) he was talking too. I could have sworn I saw him glance at her cleavage, I know dumb, who cares, get over it right? Everything else was fine though, we finished talking and left.

We get in the car and husband immediately says what's wrong? I literally did not think I let on I was annoyed but apparently I wear my feelings on my shoulder.

SO, I don't want to make this a 'thing' or overreact but if I say nothing is wrong, let it go, he won't buy that. He is putting one kid to bed right now (I have the other) but I know this can't be avoided. So how do I react appropriately? Say I think so-and-so was kind of flirting with you and I didn't like it but I'm over it? Or say nothing? Or say this bothered me but I'm not annoyed with you, more so her? Or I saw you catch a glance and not cool...or eh, she puts it out there. Maybe I'm the one with the problem? 

I feel how I feel. Don't know if its right or wrong but I don't want problems and I don't want to be 'that' wife anymore.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You smile to your self of what a pathetic, desperate and sleazy woman she is, next time politely interject in the conversation and not leave your husbands side. Or you completely ignore her attempts and carry yourself gracefully. I have found myself staring at boobies just crawling out of shirts  I'm not a lesbian but it's like a bad car wreck sometime, you can't help but look. 

Don't let it bother you, practice having great confidence. He might even like the attention he gets from your jealousy so, remove it from the equation and you will see that he won't bother in engaging such people. Act cool, and why not have a romantic evening where you take control all sexy and confident.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

mablenc said:


> You smile to your self of what a pathetic, desperate and sleazy woman she is, next time politely interject in the conversation and not leave your husbands side. Or you completely ignore her attempts and carry yourself gracefully. I have found myself staring at boobies just crawling out of shirts  I'm not a lesbian but it's like a bad car wreck sometime, you can't help but look.
> 
> Don't let it bother you, practice having great confidence. He might even like the attention he gets from your jealousy so, remove it from the equation and you will see that he won't bother in engaging such people. Act cool, and why not have a romantic evening where you take control all sexy and confident.


So say nothing? Will be hard to do for me but I'll try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

yellowstar said:


> A lot of you may remember my posts and how I need to work on my insecurities, jealousy, anxiety issues and how if I don't I will drive my husband away.
> 
> So how do I react appropriately to this and not do any kind of damage.



There is no "appropriate" reaction because there's nothing for you to react to. A woman that you both know spoke to your husband at parent night. He spoke to her. You are asking us for the appropriate way to react to a threat that doesn't exist. You might not like what she was wearing, but go to any swimming pool or beach, and most women are wearing even less. Just keep in mind that there is no threat to you. 

Ask yourself this - what should your husband have done? Refused to speak to her? Cover his eyes while he's talking to her?

Or, ask yourself this instead. What if a well-built man, wearing a cutoff shirt to show off his muscles, spoke to you on parent night? Should your husband get upset?

Yes, I guarantee your husband looked at her boobs. The same way you would notice a guy's muscles if he was speaking to you. 

Of course there's another option - next time you are around this woman, just dress even more provocatively than her...


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You give him too much power, he is lucky to have you. Trust me I made that mistake before, when you are afraid of losing him you give them power over you lose your dignity. You are enough you are a catch, you don't have anything to envy or feel insecure about. Men like confident women, not over dramatic insecure wives. I don't want you going down the rough road to learn this, it's too painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

yellowstar - all couple have their 'issues'. You have identified some of yours... that's the first step.

In my marriage we had issues with honesty and secret keeping and for quite sometime after the 'sh!t hit the fan' I would trigger and get mad and upset at random (to him) times and like you I'm useless at hiding my feelings and emotions and hubby would inevitably ask what was wrong.

I learnt to let him know I was struggling with ( insert issue here) and that I am trying to learn to deal with these triggers and ask for his help and support.
No attacking or accusing him, I keep it about ME and my insecurities. 

So we're still working as a team...even when I'm being unreasonable  

It sounds as if your H did not do one thing wrong.... how can you be mad at him? 
Or are you mad at yourself and your reaction maybe?

As far as checking out the cleavage...unless he was ogling and drooling...let it go. 
It means he's a man and he has a pulse.
If she had 'the girls' all packaged up and out on display he probably couldn't have NOT looked.

Heck...I'd probably look too!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

mablenc said:


> You give him too much power, he is lucky to have you. Trust me I made that mistake before, when you are afraid of losing him you give them power over you lose your dignity. You are enough you are a catch, you don't have anything to envy or feel insecure about. Men like confident women, not over dramatic insecure wives. I don't want you going down the rough road to learn this, it's too painful.


:iagree: Except for one thing: who cares if the men like it? Do it for yourself. Feel good about yourself, know what you have to offer. If he can't appreciate it, it's his loss. If he can, then he best be showing it.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It's difficult to not notice a pair of barely concealed boobies being jiggled around in front of you, and I certainly wouldn't take your H to task for it OP. Frankly, I would just pass it off if your H asks you what's wrong again. He wasn't the one who was doing the flirting (if that's what it was), and the best way to deal with situations like this is to exude self-confidence. Your H will find it attractive, and other women will find it a deterrent!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

always_alone said:


> :iagree: Except for one thing: who cares if the men like it? Do it for yourself. Feel good about yourself, know what you have to offer. If he can't appreciate it, it's his loss. If he can, then he best be showing it.


I meant that her husband would and should be eating out of the palm of her hand. but you are right, once you do things for you, all things fall into place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I meant that her husband would and should be eating out of the palm of her hand. but you are right, once you do things for you, all things fall into place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ok I won't respond and haven't yet. 

Just a side note, I hate the "what if a hot guy" reverse situation happened as an argument because it NEVER happens. Most of the other men are not attractive but I guess some have other desirable qualities. Plus people say couples are matched in attractiveness? I feel like husband (just in terms of looks) is above me. I am being honest, not just insecurity talking. Of course I have lots of great things going for me but in looks, husband is above me. And I've heard some other women talking about him being cute before--so of course I'm proud but it doesnt help my insecurity and low confidence issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

:whip: stop it! He's not above you, he's your spouse your partner you decided to be with him the same way he decided to be with you. Equally equal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

You're mad so tell him and call it a day. Next time, he'll break off any discussion knowing that he is being monitored.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

*!*



yellowstar said:


> Ok I won't respond and haven't yet.
> 
> Just a side note, I hate the "what if a hot guy" reverse situation happened as an argument because it NEVER happens. Most of the other men are not attractive but I guess some have other desirable qualities. Plus people say couples are matched in attractiveness? I feel like husband (just in terms of looks) is above me. I am being honest, not just insecurity talking. Of course I have lots of great things going for me but in looks, husband is above me. And I've heard some other women talking about him being cute before--so of course I'm proud but it doesnt help my insecurity and low confidence issues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yellowstar,

It's GREAT that you recognize your own insecurities and that you're trying to do something about it! You have no idea how far 'ahead of the game' you already are! 

I can understand that you might not like the "hot guy" argument, but the principle is what's important. 

It's not as if your h. was falling all over himself trying to get a glimpse, right? I mean, even YOU noticed her cleavage, right?! 

And that's probably exactly why she wore the clothes she wore. She probably wanted to be noticed. 

Do yourself and you h. a favor and drop it. You don't want to give her that much power to potentially ruin your evening.

Vega


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with Vega, she's probably at home rearranging her boobs all happy and you are still upset. Stop giving people so much power. You are spending too much time and energy. Redirect your thoughts when this happens. You can ask yourself, "do I want to dwell on this or spend happy couple time? "
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

"Aren't you cold? Do you need a sweater? Did you bring a wrap?" Something a little subtle that you let her know she is a bit over the top, if she is, might do the trick. Don't they call that being catty?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I agree with Vega, she's probably at home rearranging her boobs all happy and you are still upset. Stop giving people so much power. You are spending too much time and energy. Redirect your thoughts when this happens. You can ask yourself, "do I want to dwell on this or spend happy couple time? "
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

There are women who actually get off doing this sort of thing. The pay off for them is knowing that they have the ability to ruffle another woman's feathers!


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

I appreciate all your advice.

I did not indulge my insecurities tonight. I've said nothing about that 'situation' and talked about other stuff and have just been pleasant. I think husband thinks I either am 'over' whatever was bothering me, so I guess that is good!

If I never speak of this again, I'm giving props to myself. I'm going to try and focus on MYSELF! And yes I did think through this...I say something, he gets annoyed, next time closes himself off because he feels like he's being monitored = NOT WHAT I WANT! 

Thank you all, SO SO SO glad I posted here first before being an ass like I have been in the past. :smthumbup:


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> :iagree:
> 
> There are women who actually get off doing this sort of thing. The pay off for them is knowing that they have the ability to ruffle another woman's feathers!



Yeah I think she is like this. She ALWAYS dresses like this, I mean ALWAYS. She and her husband even talked to my husband and I about how her neighbor was staring at her and laughing about it...weird and creepy. Her husband is generally a DB and so maybe she does this because she feels better about herself. Whatever the case, I find women like this obnoxious, pathetic and annoying.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

There's a secretary here at work today wearing a strapless dress over which she put a small cardigan. It's hard not to notice her ample bosom. I'm a straight woman and even I noticed those "girls" bouncing away. I don't know how she gets away with dressing the way she does, but I digress. 

I really like the fact you didn't lose your cool. I've read some of your other threads. This moment of self-reflection is a big step forward for you. You're not reacting first then apologizing later. 
Just remember you don't have to share all thoughts that go through your head with your husband. 

Your husband didn't do anything wrong. You didn't do anything wrong. The big boobs lady didn't really do anything wrong either. 

If this were me and my husband, I'd probably crack a joke about the whole thing and we'd laugh our heads off about the other woman. But that's how we roll. Maybe you can try to make a lighthearted joke, but do it only if it's your thing. If it seems forced then don't do it.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

I like my wife to tell me what is going on, as I am not a mind reader.

Your husband may have been polite and trying to figure out how to get out of the situation without being rude. He may have looked, but sometimes your neck can hurt from watching the ceiling all night. Help him out next time and go stand by him.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> *I really like the fact you didn't lose your cool. I've read some of your other threads. This moment of self-reflection is a big step forward for you.* You're not reacting first then apologizing later.
> Just remember you don't have to share all thoughts that go through your head with your husband.


:iagree:


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

yellowstar said:


> Ok I won't respond and haven't yet.
> 
> Just a side note, I hate the "what if a hot guy" reverse situation happened as an argument because it NEVER happens. Most of the other men are not attractive but I guess some have other desirable qualities. Plus people say couples are matched in attractiveness? I feel like husband (just in terms of looks) is above me. I am being honest, not just insecurity talking. Of course I have lots of great things going for me but in looks, husband is above me. And I've heard some other women talking about him being cute before--so of course I'm proud but it doesnt help my insecurity and low confidence issues.


This is why I said what I did. Women spend so much freaking time berating ourselves about how we look and comparing ourselves or feeling threatened by others who might be "sexier".

Yeah, you caught me. I am not the sexiest woman in the world. Not even close, I'm sure. But should I make myself miserable dwelling on it? No way! Life is too short. If a man wants to be a superficial a$$ and spend his days chasing bouncy boobs, he's free to do so. 

I got more interesting things to do -- and he'll probably get exactly what he deserves.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> "Aren't you cold? Do you need a sweater? Did you bring a wrap?" Something a little subtle that you let her know she is a bit over the top, if she is, might do the trick. Don't they call that being catty?


Exactly. She needs to take a class in cattiness 101. Don't women learn this stuff in grade school or something?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Exactly. She needs to take a class in cattiness 101. Don't women learn this stuff in grade school or something?


Meh. Women have much better things to do than monitor each other's dress code, IMHO.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Walwera made a great suggestion. be honest and ask for help. is a partnership and helping one another deal with emotions is part of that. 

I would also ask your husband to try to be more aware of people's body language. if he's not aware he can't respond appropriately. if a woman is somehow staking a claim or using her sexuality as a means of seeing attention she can get a married man should recognize it and take counter measures. 

The glance would annoy me but if you can't help but notice her cleavage you can't be surprised that he did. His glance is just what she was after. Her rewarded her and have her a sense of power that she could have your h if she wants. If your h understood the woman's psychology he might interact differently with her in the future. It would help you both. 

The lack of awareness of some men is astounding. 

Caution: if your h is a cheater do not tell him this. He either already knows what she is doing or more importantly, does not in which case he may decide she is a prospect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Meh. Women have much better things to do than monitor each other's dress code, IMHO.


See! Perfect example of catty. OP, do that.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

always_alone said:


> This is why I said what I did. Women spend so much freaking time berating ourselves about how we look and comparing ourselves or feeling threatened by others who might be "sexier".
> 
> Yeah, you caught me. I am not the sexiest woman in the world. Not even close, I'm sure. But should I make myself miserable dwelling on it? No way! Life is too short. If a man wants to be a superficial a$$ and spend his days chasing bouncy boobs, he's free to do so.
> 
> I got more interesting things to do -- and he'll probably get exactly what he deserves.


True. Just definitely easier said than done I think. I hate that I give him so much power over how I feel about MYSELF. I have to change that. 



WorkingOnMe said:


> Exactly. She needs to take a class in cattiness 101. Don't women learn this stuff in grade school or something?





always_alone said:


> Meh. Women have much better things to do than monitor each other's dress code, IMHO.





clipclop2 said:


> Walwera made a great suggestion. be honest and ask for help. is a partnership and helping one another deal with emotions is part of that.
> 
> I would also ask your husband to try to be more aware of people's body language. if he's not aware he can't respond appropriately. if a woman is somehow staking a claim or using her sexuality as a means of seeing attention she can get a married man should recognize it and take counter measures.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I necessarily blame him. Your response here made it seem like she was rewarded because he glanced but I don't know if that means she thinks she could 'have him' if she wanted to. I would HOPE my husband would have better sense than that. And no he has never cheated (knock on wood). I feel like if I tell him I was bothered with the way SHE was treating him last night he will think I'm monitoring him and not relax and not be himself. That's EXACTLY the opposite of what I want, I was overreacting in the past over everything and he could not be himself so I'm trying to steer clear of that. 



WorkingOnMe said:


> See! Perfect example of catty. OP, do that.


Is this sarcasm? lol. I would never say anything to her, husband and I have said before she dresses over the top and it's a bit much. I made a comment one day saying I can't believe she dresses like that to pick her kids up and he said I guess it's normal for her.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I would just tell him that you dont like skank b!tches flirting with HER man. Then rock his world with a bj etc.

I know I would like the feeling of my wife thinking im worth staking her claim on me in that way. I would think most guys would.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

OP

You were right not to react.

As a man, I can say that I think most of us, faced with a woman showing a lot of cleavage in front of us for a prolonged time, would end up glancing. Where else are we supposed to be looking the whole time? There comes a point when looking elsewhere makes it as obvious that we know what is going on as having a look. It means nothing.


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

*shrug* It happens. Your husband didn't behave inappropriately.

If it REALLY bothered you, you might want to just comment on the way home - "Man, that woman was over the top, huh? I felt like we all owed her a dollar for the view of her boobies - LOL!"

Done and over.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I told him, in a nice, calm way today something bothered me from the parent night (not like in the past where I would be p/a or just accuse him of something), so that is progress right?

I told him I didn't like how SHE (not him) kept closing in on him and talking to him, almost excluding me. He said yeah she's a close talker and he doesn't like that and pointed out he moved back like twice (that is true). I said as his wife I didn't appreciate her doing that and he said he understood and if it were vice versa he wouldn't like it either. 

And about the cleavage thing, he said (and I'm glad he was honest and not denying stuff like in the past, even so dumb and minor as this), "Yes I glanced". And we both agreed that she always puts it out there and dresses over the top. I said I know it's not a big deal but it annoyed me a little bit but whatever. I said I wish he was more reassuring and said something like it didn't mean anything, it's stuff that you notice etc. He said there's not even a thought process to it, you just notice, doesn't mean attractive or not, just noticeable. He said he doesn't find her attractive (I said doesn't matter if he does or not) he just noticed and he's sorry if it was disrespectful to glance in front of me. I said I'm not dumb of course people are going to look but yeah it wasn't something I was happy about, that's all.

So overall, it would have been better to say NOTHING and just totally forget it but I still did better this time and explained my feelings without being out of control. In the past I would have blown this WAY out of proportion, so progress I guess...


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't agree that saying nothing is better. Communication is always best.

I would add that you seem to want more from your husband when you describe that he didn't do anything wrong. Maybe some adjustment in your expectations would help?


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Moulin said:


> I don't agree that saying nothing is better. Communication is always best.
> 
> I would add that you seem to want more from your husband when you describe that he didn't do anything wrong. Maybe some adjustment in your expectations would help?



Yes definitely. I need to be more reasonable and that's why I probably didn't get more annoyed than I did. I need to keep perspective that he didn't really do anything wrong. Maybe because we had a baby recently and I have my own insecurity issues I wanted MORE of a response/reassurance from him. Nonetheless, I need to remember he didn't do anything really wrong here. I just felt how I felt.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

yellowstar said:


> Yes definitely. I need to be more reasonable and that's why I probably didn't get more annoyed than I did. I need to keep perspective that he didn't really do anything wrong. Maybe because we had a baby recently and I have my own insecurity issues I wanted MORE of a response/reassurance from him. Nonetheless, I need to remember he didn't do anything really wrong here. I just felt how I felt.


I think you handled it all really well. You just have to remember that not glancing at Betty Boobie's cleavage is kind of like not glancing at the giant picture over someone's fireplace. They INTEND for it to be a focal point. Staring--that would be wrong, but it sounds like everyone in the room had at least a glance. And that it wasn't the first time for any of them.

Moulin is right about the expectations. You know that your husband is a shy guy. That probably means that he's more likely to stay stuck in a conversation whether it's with Betty Boobie or Fred Lawnmaster rambling about his fertilizer regimen. Most of us would make an excuse and go talk to someone else, but that requires being okay with interrupting and then approaching someone else. Doesn't sound like your husband is the guy that would make those sort of conversational/social maneuvers.

So feel sorry that he was trapped, express your annoyance with Betty Boobie and go on with life...just like you did!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

yellowstar said:


> So overall, it would have been better to say NOTHING and just totally forget it but I still did better this time and explained my feelings without being out of control. In the past I would have blown this WAY out of proportion, so progress I guess...


No, you did the right thing here. You were awesome.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes! :smthumbup: I also agree that you both handled it really well...just like grownups 

I think you did the right thing to talk about it with him....communicating almost always helps if it's done with respect and kindness. You both ticked those boxes by the sounds of things.

Because you have said your hubby can see your emotions all over your face and body language I felt that you saying nothing might come across as passive aggressive. Ya know how people can be mad but when asked what's wrong they say " nothing" but the other spouse KNOWS something IS wrong.

I also know in my case, that if I don't talk about things that are affecting me at the time sooner or later I will explode. Better for me to talk, with respect and kindness regularly than explode every few months.

I guess we all just have to find what works for us!


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

yellowstar said:


> So overall, it would have been better to say NOTHING and just totally forget it but I still did better this time and explained my feelings without being out of control. In the past I would have blown this WAY out of proportion, so progress I guess...


You did great! You both did. Consider that every time you talking calmly with each other you've strengthened your bond as a couple. This can only be good for you both.



yellowstar said:


> Anyways, she is chatting it up with my husband when we were all talking in a group, then we were all talking and* just the way she positions herself to him, like she is physically trying to close him off and just talk to him. The whole body language thing just irked me. * My husband just stayed right where he was and continued to talk to her, polite as he normally can be. He normally is very shy and quiet to a fault, but since we know this woman and her husband (who wasn't there and who generally treats her badly) he was talking too. I could have sworn I saw him glance at her cleavage, I know dumb, who cares, get over it right? Everything else was fine though, we finished talking and left.


Your observation on her body position are very telling and you've read them accurately. Only about 15% of communication is wrapped up in the actual words people say. You were right to get irked.

See, I have been your husband. My wife once pointed that [Woman X] has a habit of monopolising me in conversation. I saw [Woman X] as being friendly. When my wife said that [Woman X] literally turned her back on her during the conversation I had to see things for what they are. [Woman X] is clearly being disrespectful to my wife. We'll both be mindful of this in any future interactions.

Don't get fixated with the boobs (leave that to the men ). The real story is in her body position and can be tackled if you and your H show her a united front.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: !*



Vega said:


> Yellowstar,
> 
> It's GREAT that you recognize your own insecurities and that you're trying to do something about it! You have no idea how far 'ahead of the game' you already are!
> 
> ...


First off well done on being honest with yourself and with us. Yes, there are security issues that you have eto deal with and people who have not yet or may never suffer these cannot really grasp the way the fight or flight mode kicks in and what games it plays with you.

The "lady" you clearly felt had dressed for effect. If you is the type that enjoys the feeling of some guy thinking shes after his body then all the gut wrenching and adrenalin rushes you have to deal with because of her will not make the slightest difference. Sadly the effect she was after was provided by you and perhaps some of the other wives that may have looked at her and thought "poor dear, cant get enough attention at home so looks for it elsewhere". He H may be happy that she dresses like this, it might be a turn on for boyth of them knowingshe flirts (if thats what she was doing) with other guys. Thats their particular liking.

So your H flicked a look at the cleavage that was set to impress. I have o admit, when guys are made from the day of conception we are hard coded to look at boobs, rears and anything else that attracts us as specicies to the opposite sex. 
I like to appologise but its beeen found to be proven fact. However, as one of the ladies here said ((and thank you for saying it) She thrown a glimps and its not because she finds a high mounted, on display pair of boobs a turn on its because sometimes like a car crash or that acne spot on someones nose.... You just have to look.

Rather than rip in to you H, as it appears he wasnt mounting a response attack on her, think of amd make a humourus comment on about this womans determination to sell advertising space in her cleavage.

I suspect he'll make a comment back but he'll hear the comment and know where the line was. You dont need to punish him for her attitude. By talking "nicely" about things it can sometimes layout the boundries. If they are breached by either of you then you can make mention.
Its a touch thing to do when you want to pile in there are block what appears to be an attck on "your man". 

Its also a hard thing to learn to do when you have to keep calm when inside youve played out the "could happen" scenarios which having inscurities beings.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

yellowstar said:


> Yeah I think she is like this. She ALWAYS dresses like this, I mean ALWAYS. She and her husband even talked to my husband and I about how her neighbor was staring at her and laughing about it...weird and creepy. Her husband is generally a DB and so maybe she does this because she feels better about herself. Whatever the case, I find women like this obnoxious, pathetic and annoying.


The H probably thinks he landed himself a much sought after trophy, when in fact he got the 'booby' prize - quite literally

Self-esteem, OP. Work on it meticulously and you'll no longer notice silly women like this.


----------

